# Chelonian Thinkolater



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 17, 2013)

At this recent TTPG meeting, and the following show, I had many conversations with lots of people. One conversation in terms of the "thought" that progressed over many small few minutes here and there is prompting me to write this.

The comment by the other person was "There's just nothing published on that".

I heard several things from that one comment.

But primarily what constitutes "published" summarizes all my thoughts corresponding to this question hidden inside that comment.

While standing in line for entry to the show, I asked the person, "so did you see something with wild turtles, or talk to a wild turtle observer, so you have first hand eye witness accounts?" They said "no". So, how do you know there is something to know yet nothing about in published accounts? These POV's do not reconcile.

I opened up my smart device, went to google scholar, asked what they wanted to know about which species, put that in the search engine and pulled up a few pages of stuff about that which was the interest.

Basically the person was not interested beyond passive or active hearing about the topic. I wonder if they actively listened, which is a distinct activity from hearing. They did not reconcile their own conflict of thought, how do I know about this at all, and from where might that information have come from.

The amount of published literature on chelonians is in the hundreds of thousands of unique, stand alone texts published in many many languages. So much, so very much - it may be overwhelming to wade through the hundreds of documents just to find out what a leopard tortoise eats in the wild, or any information about Melanochelys tricarnata, to bring it home to TFO.

There are many accounts published on them all. They may not be so easy to find. They may not be in English, The author may have published in a Journal with tight allowances, which may even preclude them from sending you a pdf directly. It could be an aside in a journal about ornithology. It may be in a source that is 50 pages deep in a regular google search (thank you pop culture). But it's all out there.

So copy write not withstanding as a barrier, and evolution as a hard fact of life existence on this planet. I'll offer to source that info, for you. That's what this thread is about.

Sourcing scientific texts on the topic you choose. I'd like to limit that to English, but then again, so many languages are the first spoken here that if others want to play along, go for it. I have over 50 books published by non English writing authors (about chelonians), if the answer is there, and someone on the list will fool with a rough translation, lets play.

GAME ON

Inarticulate interest will not be tolerated, I'm doing the work, so my opinion on that is the one that counts. If someone else want to answer, well that's great. I fully recognize this is not MY thread, but those are the parameters of my volunteering to search the "stuff on that". PM directly and I will respond here to your anonymous interest if this all sounds to much like a virtual sword fight.


----------



## FLINTUS (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow Will, brave to take this on. I actually find the best, most in-depth articles on the obscure species comes from Eastern Europe or SE Asia, which is always fun translating. I suspect it is because of the amount of illegal importation that goes on there, that they access much more than what we get. Won't come up in a normal google search-without going through 100s of pages of results- but a little fiddle with the language settings can always bring up something interesting.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 17, 2013)

Melanochelys tricarnata

Here as massive links as they enormity of what is out there surpasses what TFO up load limits will allow. I also don't want to bring heat to TFO on copy write matters.

http://www.doc-live.com/view/176JTu...GWGpGxkZaZ1ZGN3AKR0A3R2owRjYzAkpjS6SQNR8S15==

http://www.doc-live.com/view/QRNJyM...zSkK0I1LaS2LI8kBGx2K0SlL255YzAkpj850OQ3S2P3==

http://www.doc-live.com/view/NSQG1y...GWGIIWSKmRlKmAsAS8jZQx5YGNkZGthL3Sm82Q379886N


Maybe post number three will disappear and this will be a second post number three or post four, I think I deleted a post number three.

The files of the pdf's are too big, the links only bring you to search input boxes. I'll sort it out.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 18, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0zIiocKopN4S3JMcEVZWFdnRVU&usp=sharing

This should work, to view two large PDF format docs on Melanochelys tricarnata.

Would some please let me know what you get when you click on the link?




Will said:


> Melanochelys tricarnata
> 
> Here as massive links as they enormity of what is out there surpasses what TFO up load limits will allow. I also don't want to bring heat to TFO on copy write matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2013)

You get two small thumbnails, then you click on each and you get the larger version in a PDF. It's in German.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 18, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> You get two small thumbnails, then you click on each and you get the larger version in a PDF. It's in German.



Well the second one was in English, so it works. Yeah, no file size limit.

Those darn German herpetoculturists doing so man things so well. 

There are many more, I will add them to that file folder as time permits, and put others in other file folders under different species names.

I'll only include pdf's that I have found already on the web, don't want to upset any copy write holders.


----------

